# Dieselbolan Review From Personal Trainer



## OutWhey (Dec 15, 2010)

This is a review from the personal trainer at a Gold's Gym that has taken many PH's. I gave him my only bottle of Dieselbolan to try out:

_Started Dieselbolan v2.0 November 15, 2010 Started the 2 weeks with 2 per day and noticed a great increase in strength and drive during workout. I also noticed I flushed a lot of water weight and felt much harder and like my food was going to better use. I increased my calories by 33% and seemed like I got much leaner and more vascular. 
Going into week 3 and 4 I bumped up to 3 pills per day and strength went through the roof! I had to take extra taurine throughout the day though to deal with the lower back pumps common to Prohormones. I put on a very solid 10 lbs (250 to 260) after 4 weeks and my main lifts increased from 460 bench to 500, 605 squat to 635, and 675 Deadlift to 715. With minimal water retention and no noticeable side effects, and the solid weight gain made this a perfect choice for breaking through a plateau and getting my numbers moving sky high again! I would recommend this product to anyone either looking to increase performance or fine tune and chisel their physique! I loved dieselbolan v2.0 and will use it again!
Chris_


----------



## ATyler (Dec 15, 2010)

That crazy that it added 40 pounds to your bench in four weeks! Did you stack it with anything?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow that sounds like some solid stuff right there!  Very good review and thanks for the info on strength and weight increases as well.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 16, 2010)

iron mag has a product comming out called methyldrol or something, which like diesel, contains dimeth & methoxy, but then they one up it with some sd.

though, I would of forumulated it differently, it should still bring very nice strength/weight gains.


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 16, 2010)

ATyler said:


> That crazy that it added 40 pounds to your bench in four weeks! Did you stack it with anything?


 The guy is huge. I can def tell a difference in him. He said his strength has never increase like this before.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 16, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> The guy is huge. I can def tell a difference in him. He said his strength has never increase like this before.



I just might have to buy some now


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 26, 2010)

Metha-Drol.. Im sure you all have heard of it buy now tho.. I put my pre order in. METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC MASS STACK


----------

